# Starting A Fluval Edge!



## fattail95

Hi there!

I have recently taken up keeping tropical fish as a hobby, and I'm hooked. I want to move on to a nicer tank than the one I have now, and I would like your advice on how best to set up a Fluval Edge... I'll show you the things I plan on getting for the tank below.

*Fluval Edge*










This isn't my tank, but it will look similar!

*Aqua El Comfort Zone Heater*










Mine is the first or second one, about 50 watt

*Pura Filtration Pad*, I was advised this is better than stock filter media...










*New Lights*










I have purchased 2 of these, tech specs:

Socket: MR11
Lumen: 150
Cluster: 12X 5050 SMD LED
Voltage: 12V
Wattage: 2.5W
Colour: Day White (6000K-6500K)
Beam Angle: 120 Degree

I have decided on black gravel at the bottom of the tank and artificial plants as they make no waste, and don't detiorate, and I have a selection of ornaments.

Is there anythings else I need to set up this tank?

Thanks!

Benji.


----------



## SinCrisis

ugh i looooovvveeee these fluval tanks, the zen and edge are some of the most attractive tanks ive seen in a long time... I believe fluval sells a bunch of accessories for this tank system including nets that will work better in the enclosed environment as well as a gravel vac thats thinner and easier to use.

Live plants are better than fake ones since they help with filtration. long aqua gardening tweezers will help u remove and detritus from dying leaves. let me know how this set-up goes, im on the fence about buying one of these if it works well for you i might just have to get one for myself...


----------



## Calmwaters

I also love the way these tanks look. Are you sure you don't want real plants? They are very easy to take care of and do not cause any waste that I know of as long as they are getting enough light and ferts to keep them healthy. And they are a great benifit to the fish as they help keep the water cleaner which in turn helps the fish stay healthy. ; )


----------



## fish joey

I love those tanks as well... I like your communicating ...visual thinking... This forum won me over to the real plants ....I am enjoying them and they really cut down on the alge......I was spending more time cleaning my plastic plants ..of which I now have most of a laundry basket full of .......:lol:


----------



## SinCrisis

also you have a sunlight bulb which is good for plants, no reason not to get plants...


----------



## fattail95

GOOD NEWS!! All the items in the OP have been ordered! Should receive the tank within the next week and then I will start cycling it. MAN I CAN'T WAIT! 

A sunlight bulb? I ordered the LED bulbs which are more like white light...

Anyway, I am going to make this tank a guppy tank, as I find them exciting fish to watch, and they seem happy in this tank. Plus they have beautiful colours! I will be moving my bigger multi-species tank downstairs, and have the Fluval Edge by my desk in my room. 

I will keep you updated on the progress of the tank!

Benji


----------



## Calmwaters

Good luck with your tank. Let us know if you change your mind about the plants and we will be happy to help you out with them.


----------



## SinCrisis

fattail95 said:


> GOOD NEWS!! All the items in the OP have been ordered! Should receive the tank within the next week and then I will start cycling it. MAN I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> A sunlight bulb? I ordered the LED bulbs which are more like white light...
> 
> Anyway, I am going to make this tank a guppy tank, as I find them exciting fish to watch, and they seem happy in this tank. Plus they have beautiful colours! I will be moving my bigger multi-species tank downstairs, and have the Fluval Edge by my desk in my room.
> 
> I will keep you updated on the progress of the tank!
> 
> Benji


yes but lights rated at 6700k is the necessary spectrum for plants. even if its LED, if the lights fit the spectrum it will help grow plants.


----------



## aura09

get some plant food too it will keep your plants be at their best


----------



## fattail95

*W00t! First Day!*

I have just got my new tank up and running, woohoo! Gonna start cycling it soon, ATM I have just put in the recomended amout of the three products on top of the tank to get some good ole' bacteria in there. Oh, I have decided to go for *LIVE* plants! I will stop wittering on and show you the pic!


----------



## thefishboy

Looks really nice how many litres gallons is it??


----------



## fattail95

UPDATE: STOCK LIST

1x Pleco (Ballitorid, wont grow more that ~3")
1x Female Betta Splenden
1x Dwarf Ram Cichlid
4x Clown Loach

Thats it. No more fish that in the tank. Would the filter be good enough to satisfy these fish?

Thanks Guys!

EDIT: What sort of plants do you think I should have in this tank? And how many?

Thoughts?


----------



## thefishboy

Clown loach will get MUCH TO BIG!!!1 They need at leat a 55g tank as they can attain a foot as to the fluval edge size that is only aroung 30l 6-7g. And a pleco isnt the best iddea for that size tank compl,ete poop machines!! Also some can grow to 30+ inches.... Stick with the guppys.................


----------



## thefishboy

The fluval is 23l not gallons as listed in your aqauriums..........


----------



## fattail95

NEW heater!

My old heater was much too large to fit into the fluval, I have ordered this new heater which is higher quality, smaller, but just as powerful. Here is a pic..











Thanks Guys!


----------



## thefishboy

Hello are you getting anything im saying??


----------



## fattail95

Yes I am getting what your saying, and thanks for your input. I will replace the 4 C/Loaches with the guppys, but I am keeping my mini plec (Ballitorid), my female beta and my ram.


----------



## thefishboy

Ok i dont think thats a good idea for a small 23l tank... just go with a few guppys or a female betta.....


----------



## fattail95

NEW UPDATE STOCK LIST: (thanks thefishboy)

1x Mini-Pleco (Ballitorid)
1x Female Betta
1x 1x Dwarf Ram Cichlid
6x Male Guppy

I go by 2" of fish per gallon as lower maximum capacity of tank..


----------



## thefishboy

No NO NO!! Lol 2 inch per gallon rule ok u ready??!
a 23l tank is only 6 gallons a female betta is about 2-3 inches yes and then a ram is4-5 inches ur already stocked already not aq good mix of fish??!!
Go with a female betta or 3-4 male guppy??!!


----------



## SinCrisis

also both the betta and cichlid are territorial fish, they will end up fighting for space in that small an area.


----------



## Calmwaters

I agree with the others your tank is way to small for the fish you list. It is a very nice tank just to small for what you want to do. The ram and betta together would be a very bad idea they will fight until one is dead. In my opinion even just the ram in that tank will be to big. I would do either the betta or the guppys not both. But it is up to you do you want your fish to be happy and healthy or are you just going do do what ever you want regardless of what everyone else says. As for plants cambodia, wisteria, and cryptocoryne wendtii are all nice plants that are easy to take care of. The crypt is nice because it comes in green, red, and bronze. I like the soft look of the cambodia and both it and the wister are nice because as they grow to the top of your tank you can trim them and replant them to make more plants.


----------



## SinCrisis

i would vote against any stem plants as they get very tall and will require you to reach in and trim them every once in a while. The edge is a closed top system so the space u have to actually stick your hand in to clean and trim is very small so that might be a lot of bothersome work. Unless you absolutely love stem plants, it might not be the nest choice.

Also, the inch per gallon rule is inaccurate, its the bioload its trying to measure but fish like the pleco will poop lots, way more than expected for its size, almost double so that one pleco alone will cover your 2/3 of your capacity as even the smalled plecos will achieve 4 inches, pooping 8 inches worth of poop, taking up 4 gallons of space. 

Also, i have never heard of 2 inches per gallon, the common rule is 1 inch per gallon if im not mistaken.

A dwarf ram will achieve 4-5 inches, the edge will be sufficient in terms of bioload. However, i rams prefer to have more space length-wise and not heightwise so if this was a 6 gallon long tank, it would be fine, but i think the edge is only around 1.5-2ft wide so the ram will be a little stressed because its territory is limited.

Lastly, a betta should never be kept with guppies because the coloration of the guppies will cause the betta to go gladiator and take them out. Note, one betta and a mildly planted tank is a pretty good balance. I did it for a 5g tank before and i didnt have to do weekly water changes, i had a coffeolia plant, a few pygmy chain swords, and a handful of java moss. I only had algae problems if I let the tank go for more than a month without water changes. Bettas have a pretty mild bio-load for their size so they make for good options for smalled tanks ranging from 3-6g tanks.

Lastly 3-4 guppies is feasible. It'll be pushing your bioload a little when they reach max size, but its manageable. 

If one fish seems too plain for your tastes, consider inverts as tank-mates. apple/mystery snails make good tank is a good option, the betta and ram might snack on its antennaes, but itll be fine. Shrimp is also good, they might get eaten, but if your tank has enough hiding spots, they will be fine.


----------



## fattail95

The Ram and my Female Betta have been living in my other tank for ages, with no problems at all.

Anyway, I will have a rethink about the stocking closer to the time, thanks for your help!

Here is a pic of my Fluval Edge, I squeezed the old filter media out through a sock today to get some of the established bacteria into the tank, hence the cloudiness.

I have tested the water parameters, yesterday and today, and they are perfect!:

PH: 7.5
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
General Hardness: Got it down from 120mg/l to 30mg/l
Carbonate Hardness: Down from 120mg/l to 40mg/l

Looking forward to testing tomorrow!

Here is a pic of my Fluval Edge, I squeezed the old filter media out through a sock today to get some of the established bacteria into the tank, hence the cloudiness.



Thanks!

Benji


----------



## SinCrisis

ohh i really like how you arranged the substrate so theres a dip in the middle. 

As per the ram and betta situation, how big is your other tank? if it is large enough they can coexist, but in a 6g, it might not work so well. It wouldn't hurt much to try it out, maybe the betta will establish itself at the top and the ram at the bottom. If it works, then it works, if not then just take one out.


----------



## fattail95

Thanks for the kind words! :') My other tank is a little smaller than this one, and they get along just fine! But as you say, if there is any problems, the ram is coming out right away!

Day 3 pic coming later!


----------



## thefishboy

That sounds a better idea!!


----------



## fattail95

*Day 3 Picture*

Here is my tank on day 3, water test results:

pH: 7.5 :-D
Nitrate: 0 :-D
Nitrite: 0 :-D
General Hardness: 40mg/L :-D
Carbonate Hardness: 60mg/L 

Piccy!



Thanks!


----------



## thefishboy

looking clearer!


----------



## fattail95

It went really cloudy yesterday, is that becuase of the bacteria created when cycling? It is clearing up today! :-D Thanks for your help, it has been great so far! I plan on keeping a diary here for a good long while, and keep you all updated!

Thanks Again,

Benji.


----------



## thefishboy

Sounds good lol!! It may be a bacteria bloom but usually it doesnt happen so soon..................


----------



## fattail95

I did add a good amount of live bacteria and squeezed my filter out from my other established tank into this one to try and get some more live bacteria into the tank, that might be why it happened so early?!


----------



## thefishboy

Well theres nothing bad about it just ive heard it doesnt happen that early...


----------



## fattail95

Day 4!

Water tests are great, results below!

pH: 7
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
GH: 40mg/L
KH: 40mg/L

Piccy, now w/ heater!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Help with aquascaping would be great!


----------



## luckysarah

cool tank..
Is the top glass with just a square hole for the lights?


Have you been adding ammonia to start the cycle (sorry if you already posted this I may have missed it)


----------



## fattail95

*Day 5!*

Fluval Edge is doing great! Now with first decoration! Water is all perfect, heater is heating to 28*C, filter is keeping everything clean, bacteria added! May even be ready for fish by the weekend! Piccy below!



Water test results tomorrow! :-D

I have ordered some white stones for the tank, I will glue 6 of them together for each side and they will go up each of the back sides of the tank, I think that'll look great!

Still looks WAAAY better in person IMO.

Any advice is always appreciated!

Thanks

Benji


----------



## SinCrisis

that rock looks really nice, but if it turns out to by gypsum as someone suggested before itll ruin u water chemistry. I actually dont think i need anymore rocks, if u plant that now it would look great with that rock as a centerpiece.


----------



## fattail95

It is not Gypsum, it looks nothing like it, and my LFS said it would be fine to use in my tank, but I will keep a good eye on the water chemistry and if it has changed, it'll come right out.

As for the plants, I don't know what to put in! Any help would be great!


----------



## SinCrisis

i think you should skip the white rocks and get a microsword lawn, then accent your rock with small patches of marimo ball moss


----------



## fattail95

*Water Spreadsheet*

Here is my water chemistry spreadsheet, could someone have a glance over it and see if its all OK?

Thanks!


----------



## SinCrisis

No nitrates would lead me to believe your not cycling and the cloudyness may have been bacteria dying out... did you feed the bacteria after squeezing the filter media? some food to help them grow? whats your ammonia reading?


----------



## fattail95

My bloody tester doesn't read ammondia! AGGGGHHHH! I need to get a new one! Hows the KH and GH??


----------



## SinCrisis

well you need to give it a day or so to see if the rock is adding to your gh and kh, otherwise i think they are fine, but i dont have a lot of experience with gh and kh so someone else will be better at letting you know if they are acceptable or not.


----------



## fattail95

*Post for today!*

Today I am not going to post a picture as it is pretty much the same as yesterday.

Yesterday I sqeezed out the filter from my old tank into this one, but this time I got a lot more of the bacteria into the tank, water test results below. Let me know how you think it is going.

Today I tested the water and found a bit of nitrite in the water, about 0.3 but my tester only shows steps of 0.5.

Why do you think this is?

Thanks,

Benji.


----------



## fattail95

Also if I were to put a female betta in today would it be OK?


----------



## SinCrisis

not if you have nitrite readings. Nitrite is poison to fish.


----------



## fattail95

*Planted Tank w/ Fish!*

Right, got my nitrate and nirtite readings down to 0, and thought it would be a good time to get some LIVE plants and some fish!

Not sure what the plants are called, but I think they go really well!

Got 2 Mollies as they are hardy fish to get the tank started!

Without further ado, I will show you the picture!


----------



## thefishboy

They dont look like mollies to me more like Platys.. But looks really good..


----------



## fattail95

LFS must've been wrong then! Oh well, are Platies hardy fish?

Thanks for the kind words! Do you know what the plants are?


----------



## thefishboy

The platies are one of the hardiest!! But maybe they could be a female Swordtail.. I used them and mollies to start the tank.. Are you going to keep them in there once cycled??? I did!!The plants look like valisneria


----------



## fattail95

Yes I am, I think if they help start the tank, thay deserve to stay!

Stocking:

1 Plec
1 Female Betta (only temporary)
2 Platies
3/4 Guppies

My LFS had a display Fluval Edge with similar stocking and has had no problems at all, so I am happy with this stock list.

Looking forward to having the tank up and running well!

Thanks for your help! I'll keep you updated!


----------



## thefishboy

That sounds a good idea!!


----------

